# [AIDE] Hackintosh pc gamer



## Cyborg4 (31 Mai 2011)

Salut les gens ! 

Je souhaiterais hackintosher ma config, j'ai tester divers Boot CD mais rien ne marche....

Ma config :

Carte mere : Maximus III Formula
Proco : i7 860@4ghz
Ram : 4x2Go ram Super Pi 
Carte graphique : sli GTX 470 msi et evga
Alim : Cooler Master 1000watt GOLD

J'ai un disque dur pour mettre os x dessus mais je voudrais faire du dual boot entre windows 7 qui est sur mon Vertex 2 et OS X.
J'ai le CD Snow Leopard 10.6.3 et les CD d'install de mon Macbook pro 2011 ( si jamais... ).
Je n'es pas peur du BIOS donc épargné moi les étape pour accédez au BIOS, j'ai été former un bon moment sur OC-PC. 

Voila merci d'avance ! Depuis que j'ai switché windows est repoussant et j'aurais besoins de l'avoir sur mon fixe.


----------

